# My 90 Day Plan



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I put together a diet/supplement/exercise 90 day program I started on Jan 1. I will make several posts to show what I am doing.

I looked at several diet plans and researched why they recommended what they did and then picked the parts I thought were appropriate for me. For example, one said to not have wheat, dairy, and fruit out of season during the initial phase of diet. Another said to avoid lectins. Several others said to exclude certain vegetables and on further research, these were mainly vegetables that were high in lectins. So as an example, I am avoiding or at least minimizing dairy, wheat (and other grains), and lectins during the 1st 90 days.

I also wanted a way to track what I ate in a way I could relate it to how I felt, if I lost weight, etc, so I made the tracking sheet I have attached. One goal I have is to get off my BP med, so my tracking sheet includes BP readings throughout the day and when I take my meds. It also tracks my Fasting Blood Glucose every morning because past experience has shown I lose weight the fastest when FBG is in the 60's or 70's.

I am also trying several new supplements as well as some powdered vege smoothies, so I left plenty of room for comments so I can track when I start them and if I notice any benefits.










The main idea is the diet will evolve as I collect data and see what is working and what isn't.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm trying to eat a diet that is loaded with foods that are anti-inflammatory, anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, anti-cancer, etc. Some of the categories I used are specific to me such as the prostate category. Here's the worksheet which is a work in progress and incomplete at this time. If anyone has input, please post the info.

This is a screen capture of the 1st page.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

I commend you on using your diet to get off BP meds. I was put on BP meds once and after 30 days it started to come down so the doctor said I should stay on the meds. I went on a 30 day diet and work out regime without the meds and it came down better than the meds were doing. I do a variation of the Atkins diet, but I have found that maintaining an exercise program ie: burning calories, to make the biggest difference.


----------

